# Prostate biopsy



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going for a examination of the prostate at the St James Urology clinic in Leeds, on looking up what it's all about it mentions a biopsy, so I'm wondering if anyone has had it done, what's involved, does it hurt etc.

Please feel free to PM me if you feel it's warranted.

TIA

Kev.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm going for a examination of the prostate at the St James Urology clinic in Leeds, on looking up what it's all about it mentions a biopsy, so I'm wondering if anyone has had it done, what's involved, does it hurt etc.
> 
> Please feel free to PM me if you feel it's warranted.
> 
> ...


When the doc/nurse removes their finger, ask if that means an official engagement.>

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do not intend letting them depart with my ring still on it, I hope it's only a finger


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

A biopsy involves a local anaesthetic in the affected region, then they take a sample with a little spring loaded gun that fires a short hollow needle into you and takes a core of tissue out.

I had five samples taken for my breast cancer diagnosis, no big deal, I didn't find it painful or unpleasant once it was explained what they would do.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> A biopsy involves a local anaesthetic in the affected region, then they take a sample with a little spring loaded gun that fires a short hollow needle into you and takes a core of tissue out.
> 
> I had five samples taken for my breast cancer diagnosis, no big deal, I didn't find it painful or unpleasant once it was explained what they would do.
> 
> Peter


Thanks Peter, but just his digit at my own docs was uncomfortable enough, I don't fancy a bloody great firearm up me back scuttle in the least.

If they'd knock me out and just get on with it I'd not mind, but just thinking about it gives me the willies.

BTW PSA was up to 4.6, my doc says it feels okay :?: :?: but PSA reading lets him fast track me to the Prostate cancer doc, even though it very low, it had increased slightly since my last one a couple of years ago, but PSA is not really a pointer.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thanks Peter, but just his digit at my own docs was uncomfortable enough, I don't fancy a bloody great firearm up me back scuttle in the least.
> 
> If they'd knock me out and just get on with it I'd not mind, *but just thinking about it gives me the willies.*


interesting terminology there...:grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Unfortunately in Yorkshire there's been a few cut backs within the regional NHS.
So.....its the big rusty hacksaw for ya! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev:

Nothing is fired up your backside, look on a medical site for the location of your Prostate Gland, you will see that they access the gland through your rectum, but that's just to get close enough to get the sample needle in for the core to be taken.

Stop worrying, man up and do it.










Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> Kev:
> 
> Nothing is fired up your backside, look on a medical site for the location of your Prostate Gland, you will see that they access the gland through your rectum, but that's just to get close enough to get the sample needle in for the core to be taken.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that Kev!

You might like to email Moby Dick for advice on harpoon avoidance procedures.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They took 14 samples....no anaesthetic .....it was very uncomfortable.....but all OK a couple of hours later. 
After suitable therapy it's all gone away and my regular 6 month checks are due to end in May.
As the man says you can always choose the alternative!:wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I reckon it'll make you jump >


tony


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Kev

For me the anaesthetic was a quick wipe with some gel then a quick chat for a few minutes. The actual procedure took only 5/10 minutes. It was slightly more uncomfortable than the doctors digit examination but not really painful. I had about 10 samples taken, there was a stinging sensation as each one was taken, more uncomfortable that painful. After about an hour everything was back to normal.

In my case the PSA was monitored over several years and was allowed to reach nearly 10 before I got the biopsy.

Keep your chin up, you'll look back and wonder what all the concern was about. Going to the dentist is worse IMO.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Nothing to worry about Kev, the only problem I had when mine was done late in 2014 was that it was done by an extremely attractive young lady doctor! &#55357;&#56860; Didn't have any anaesthetic, made an effort to relax as I feel it makes things easier, I would describe it as being mildly uncomfortable but certainly not painful.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

But surely an enlarged prostate doesn't enlarge in a consistent form, and anything "nasty" may be on part of the prostate where the sample isn't taken from, or the instrument could reach.....so just wondering about the validity of the biopsy??

Also- is 4.6 "high"? I was that around 5 or 6 was ok for someone late 60's early 70's??

Conflicting info again-confusing.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Kev'

Sorry to hear of your prostate problems. I was diagnosed with PC about three years ago now and I am still doing quite well.

The biopsy was not too big a deal. From memory they took 8 samples from each lobe of the prostate. I had cancer in 7 of the samples on one lobe only,

The procedure is over quite quickly and you are back on your feet in no time. They will give you a couple of big Antibio tab's beforehand to help stop any bio' infection (E Coli) transferred from the rectum. For me this did not work and I spent about 5 days in hospital on a drip to clear the infection. Not wishing to scare you but for me this was not nice. I felt very unwell.. However everyone is different. You will also notice quite a lot of blood in the urine and also in the Semen. That is quite alarming but is normal and it soon clears.


All in all it's not so bad and I did not find it painful at all.

if you wish to talk to me regarding this then PM me and I will give you my home phone number etc. 

I can tell you about the rest of the treatments too if you wish... Providing is is caught well in time it is very treatable... If they find any problems they will start treatment for you fairly quickly. Starting off with a bone scan and a general full body scan. If you have been quick these will be clear. (Mine was .. Happily) If so they will plan your treatment and get on with it. I had a combo of RT and hormone therapy. I still get hormone jags every three months. The RT was a easy enough but meant every day Monday to Friday for 7 weeks. 35 sessions. Leaves one quite exhausted though... I have only three more Hormone jags to go finishing in Sept' this year. 

I am keeping well mainly and my PSA is 0.2 now.. For months is was unread ably low. Below 0.0... This is good!!

Remember most sufferers die WITH this condition, NOT because of it. So try not to worry.

Keep us (Me?) posted. Always here to help / listen and tell you whats what, so if you need an ear? 

Alex....


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Had a psa level of eleven had the biopsy more stressfull than painfull fill you with large doses of penicillin to kill all the nasty bugs 
Was benign so live to fight another day psa is now seven so back to the doctors again.its knees up and think of England good luck hope all goes well.did collapse at home in bathroom banged my head on the radiator had to call ambulance in the evening for concussion so sore bum and sore head all on the same day.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I've had it all 8 years ago, They removed it with robotic surgery so I can still do it though sometimes I need a little help. Ask your doctor about the free psa test. Seems many places don't do that but in Italy they do and the correlation between the two tests gives a much better indication of the potential for cancer. Bottom line is that it's nothing to mess with, it can kill you if not caught early. I was lucky. The biopsy as others said is no fun but not that big a deal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, (and the offer from Alex) Not sure I feel any better after reading them all, manning up is something I don't seem to do these days, even a few years ago I wouldn't have given it much thought, but my problem seems to be more bladder than prostrate so I'll have to wait and see what they say at the clinic.

I did a bit of research and it seems in the USA they numb the area, not seen such for us on the jolly old NHS.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I had 3 biopsies carried out on my prostate before they confirmed that it needed to have treatment. Biopsies were not a problem, just uncomfortable with little after effects. I had the brachytherapy procedure carried out many years ago at an old hospital, north of Leeds, now closed. My PSA readings continue to be low.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Interestingly I went to my Dr's this morning to ask for a PSA blood test as I am now 61 and my last PSA was 5 years ago. 

Apparently in Dorset the procedure now is that if you have a raised PSA level the next stage is an MRI scan! Apparently they have worked out its cheaper to do an MRI than it is to to do a biopsy and then have to deal with the added risk of infection from it. 

The trigger point for further investigation is also very low at only 2.0 

Andy


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Kev - if after a few pints of beer (or liquid), do you get the urge to pee but physically can't and nothing comes out? When it does, is your pee just a few ml and you have to go very often?
Just interested as I've a prostate about the size of a golf ball (had camera down my uretha) and apparently nothing untoward. However, my symptoms are as I've mentioned but none of the experts seem none the wiser.
As an aside, just wait until you have to have a camera up your ass for bowel screening. Now that to me was painful as they managed to insert 1.5m of endoscope and more would have gone in had I let them. Anyway, I digress lol.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Kev - if after a few pints of beer (or liquid), do you get the urge to pee but physically can't and nothing comes out? When it does, is your pee just a few ml and you have to go very often?
> Just interested as I've a prostate about the size of a golf ball (had camera down my uretha) and apparently nothing untoward. However, my symptoms are as I've mentioned but none of the experts seem none the wiser.
> As an aside, just wait until you have to have a camera up your ass for bowel screening. Now that to me was painful as they managed to insert 1.5m of endoscope and more would have gone in had I let them. Anyway, I digress lol.


Yes that's me but it's variable night to night, yesterday, I had Tea, and weetabix, then a coffee (decaff) 2 x 16fl oz glass of water, another coffee, another 2 x a glasses of water, and peed little and often til bedtime at 10pm last night, then didn't wake until 4am, other nights I'd have been up every hour, if it was like that every night I'd be content.

Have you see this poster.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for that Kev - strange that they don't mention beer/lager (hops, yeast etc.) as that what seems to be my downfall. having said that, the other night I had 3 cans of Stella in the space of say three hours (5-8pm) and I was fine and could pee for England and with a good strong flow. There seems to be no pattern to my peeing (or lack of it) and that's the frustrating part.


Hope all goes well for you and keep us posted as to how you get on.


Paul


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Deleted - sorry, double post


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

To relax the urethra and improve flow I take Alfuzosin which works well.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Kev

My early symptom was an urgent need to pee but then able to produce very little. This urgency would occur frequently maybe ever hour and a half and I also needed 'to go' 4 or 5 times during the night.

The doctor advised to stop ALL coffee, drink 2 litres of water a day and eliminate all fluids after 7pm. 

I was also put on Tamsulosin which for me make a dramatic improvement in reducing the urgency and frequency.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rowley said:


> To relax the urethra and improve flow I take Alfuzosin which works well.


I use Xatral XL 10mg which seems to work for a while then I have to come off it for a day or so, then it's fine again, doesn't help much with flow though just hesitancy.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Deefordog: "(had camera down my uretha)"

Surely you mean *UP*!

When I was young it might have been down, sadly now it is definitely up!!

My little spat with bowel cancer (last April a third was removed followed by six months of debilitating chemo) brought home to me that it pays to be very proactive with signs and symptoms. I am now completely cured.

My Oncologiste told me that if patients presented as soon as they noticed signs/symptoms she would be able to save half as many from dying.

It is very rewarding to read this (and other similar threads) where people (especially men) talk candidly about intimate medical problems.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hi Kev, I am sure that the xatral is the same as alfuzosin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rowley said:


> Hi Kev, I am sure that the xatral is the same as alfuzosin.


I think so, too many copies of drugs these days to keep up with.

Got to do a in and out test for three days now, got up 5 times last night, annoyingly I have to record when and how much I pass, which of course I can't do in sleep mode so I'm fully awake by the time I get back into bed.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Kev - how much pee per visit? Mine's around 125-150 ml for a good wee (not ideal) and next to nothing when there's issues lol.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Kev - how much pee per visit? Mine's around 125-150 ml for a good wee (not ideal) and next to nothing when there's issues lol.


I have one day left on the 3 day chart, I'll post it when done, but I peed 400ml that I took in yesterday, biggest was 400ml about 1am zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I'm going to knock up my own chart and make it downloadable if anyone needs a copy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chart done, download from *Link*

The hospital one had the hours starting at 7am and it's hourly, I've left it blank so you can fill in more accurately for your own needs.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I had my prostate removed two years ago after spending a year with a catheter (very enlarged prostate but not cancer), the surgeon removed about 95% of it and everything waas fine afterwards except for the first few pee's which felt a bit like peeing broken glass. Recently my symptoms have started to return(up 5 times a night and just dribbling a few mls each time), I have now been told that the prostate, much like your liver, can regrow!

If I ever do need to go through the procedure again I wont be as half as worried as I was the last time as it really isn't as bad as visiting the dentist and you get the added bonus of someone else running afer you for a change 

Jim.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I commend you guys on your frankness and courage. I wish you all good health.

My reason for reading this thread is simply professional. I write for CANSA (the Cancer Association of South Africa) and being able to write authoritatively on something I've never had, and will never have, any experience of is important if it is to be convincing. So thank you for the valuable input.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As promised when and how much chart for the last 3 days.

Some very odd figures in there.


----------

